# Gaming Monitor Suggestion Needed!



## ishan2309 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi,
I mainly play CS:GO on my PC. And I want to upgrade my current monitor. 
I get around 100 fps on my PC. I need a monitor with least flickering and a smooth viewing experience.
My budget is 10k. BenQ monitors are preferred. 

Thank You!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 19, 2016)

ishan2309 said:


> Hi,
> I mainly play CS:GO on my PC. And I want to upgrade my current monitor.
> I get around 100 fps on my PC. I need a monitor with least flickering and a smooth viewing experience.
> My budget is 10k. BenQ monitors are preferred.
> ...



Fill the questionnaire so that you can get better suggestions.

Also, mention your GPU.



KumarPradeep said:


> HP Pavilion 22xw, Acer R240HY and ASUS VC239H are some of the best gaming monitors of today.


Stop posting things just for increasing post count. Do some proper search and give links instead.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2016)

if you own free sync capable AMD GPU then there are samsung curved 1080p panels with freesync available at this price (13k)


----------



## debarshi (Dec 20, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> if you own free sync capable AMD GPU then there are samsung curved 1080p panels with freesync available at this price (13k)


Are they 144 Hz monitors? I was looking for a free sync enabled 144 Hz monitor. Can't seem to find any under 20k

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasku (Dec 20, 2016)

LG24G77 can be had for under 20k from paytm.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 20, 2016)

jasku said:


> LG24G77 can be had for under 20k from paytm.


Out of stock on PayTM 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ishan2309 (Dec 20, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill the questionnaire so that you can get better suggestions.
> 
> Also, mention your GPU.
> 
> ...



1. Budget?
A: 10k.
2. Display type and size?
A: Around 20".
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
A: Gaming. First person shooters mainly.
4. Ports Required?
A: HDMI.
5. Preferred choice of brand?
A: BenQ.
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
A: BenQ RL2240HE.
7. Any other info that you want to share.
GPU: Powercolor Radeon HD 5670.


----------



## RJ0713 (May 16, 2017)

Go for the RL2455. Its better as it has a 75hz refresh rate and is 24inch too


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2017)

Amazon.in: Buy LG 22MP68VQ 22" Full HD IPS SLIM LED MONITOR (1920x1080) Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings

Go for this, fits ur budget


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2017)

Daniel Brayn said:


> Hello everyone! I suggest you that you should buy 4k gaming monitors for better and unique gaming experience. For options you can view gamingbuff or amazon like websites. They provide you review for a particular monitor also.


Go away little troll


----------

